# No more 'Scale' categories on ebay???



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure if permanent or a glitch.......but ALL scales are now lumped together under hobbies on ebay. If you want just O scale you have to look through ALL listings!!!! This has to be an update gone wrong or some 5th grader coding. If this is permeant it will make it impossible to look for what you need/want. Anyone else see this???


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks to me like you can still search by scale, but when you drill down or search for what you want it goes haywire and does loose the scale that you are looking for.

I suspect they will fix it before too long because if you can’t find what you are looking for, people will stop using it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a link on my desktop to visit O-scale, gets me there every time.

O-Scale For-Sale on eBay


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't quite understand the problem here. If I search for something like _*N scale "Northern Pacific*_*" *it may pick up the odd HO or Z; but otherwise I find it works pretty well. It's dependent on the seller to put the scale in the description - and I suppose "O scale" vs. "O gauge" might be a problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not only the description, it's also putting it in the right category when you create the listing.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

What I have done since 1998 when I started using ebay is like this:
Go to 'model trains' then select 'O' and search for what I want. I just tried a test search and there is no 'O' category..OK.....entered 'Hopper' ....I got every scale category and ZERO O scale listings until the 3rd page. Just saying if you are a seller I'd expect a drop in sales. I stopped selling 5 years ago and NEED nothing so it might be a good thing for me. Just more 'killing the golden goose'.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes...the seller and how they enter info is important. For many years I sold 90% of my business product on ebay and feel I know how to use it well. IMHO only removing the scales category from listing is not a good thing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, they did change the search and made it different to find the O-gauge listings. It threw me at first, but I got used to it. FWIW, that happened several years ago.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem here?
I just went and put a search in for just O scale, and picked the choice, In Model Railroads and Trains.
I got 217,089 results for O scale, I looked at the first 3 pages and they were all O scale.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

They definitely changed something in the last day or two. I also have a link for O gauge on ebay and there is still a choice on ebay to select O gauge, but if you do a search or drill down far enough, things go haywire.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Walk me through that......even using Johns search I am not seeing items the way I did yesterday. Like I said this may be a good thing for my wallet!!!


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe my tech writing years are making my issue unclear. In this screen grab in the red oval.....that text was 'Model Train - O scale' and it was hot linked clickable. That took you to all O scale listings and then you could pick track, loco, buildings etc.
This is all gone as far as I see. The text in the red oval is not clickable. Part of this is a change in the way I DID THINGS .....if it's changed forever.....a sign I need to buy nothing more!!!!😄


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

AMCDave, you are correct. The change occurred yesterday. I receive emails on my O Scale specific, Saved Searches every day. This morning they were a mess: HO, N, you name it. It's got to be a glitch.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Before yesterday, if I typed in something like "Missouri Pacific", I could narrow the search by Toys & Hobbies > Model Railroads & Trains > *O Scale*. Now, there is no option to select scale. I can narrow it down to Model Railroads & Trains but no further.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

My automated search results are useless.......nots of not relevant listings.......oh well.....going to pick up my hot rod chassis next week.....so I have other things I need to do!!!


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Mine was fine last night but just checked, same thing, but similar glitches have happened in the past I’m sure this one will be rectified soon, hopefully


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

I contacted ebay with a polite note about the change. They said YES they did change the way things are laid out in hobbies. The why was more 'change for the sake of change' and could not explain the advantages of the change. As a System Analyst for 25 years I saw this all the time. A slight scuffle of a program that does not really improve anything but 'look what I did'. They did give me a long work around but I think it's more a sign to move on. Add this to the new laws around online selling and I see in person shows growing back.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

OK.....I used the ebay supplied work around and I see what has changed. ebay just flipped the order of categories AND removed the hot link at the top of every auction. This, IMHO, is a pure techy move. Charge made NOT to improve things but to make them different. I saw this all the time in my job. A internal customer has a way of doing things, the tech makes a change that makes the customer method no longer work. Data is still in place but their method no longer works and thus interrupts the way they work. Thanks all.....back to basement to work!


----------



## Cornelius S. Martin (Oct 11, 2021)

*To add Shop categories:*

Go to My eBay.
Click the Manage my Shop link on the left side of the page.
Click the Shop Categories link.
Click the Add Category button.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, after ebay sent me the 'what happened' note I have a work around. I don't like it.....but need to spend less time there anyway. The removal of the hot link at the top of the page was a 'change for the sake of change' no matter what they say.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

They did a similar change in Ebay motors a few years ago and it was as you said change just to change I found a work around for that, thanks for posting the work around for this, my employer likes to do this kind of stuff with our computer based stuff so I’m used to it


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

AMCDave said:


> Thanks, after ebay sent me the 'what happened' note I have a work around. I don't like it.....but need to spend less time there anyway. The removal of the hot link at the top of the page was a 'change for the sake of change' no matter what they say.


Thanks for looking into it AMC. I like the new format myself!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked closer and Dave is right, they did screw it up!

I tried to follow these instructions, no dice. There is no *Manage my Shop* link.










This is what I see on the left of the page.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I looked closer and Dave is right, they did screw it up!
> 
> I tried to follow these instructions, no dice. There is no *Manage my Shop* link.
> 
> ...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I looked closer and Dave is right, they did screw it up!
> 
> I tried to follow these instructions, no dice. There is no *Manage my Shop* link.
> 
> ...


If GRJ said its messed up...Then it is trashed!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I managed to get through to an agent that there is a problem. He eventually agreed to contact the tech people to fix it. We'll see.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

seems pretty simple to me.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dennis461 said:


> seems pretty simple to me.
> Am I missing something?


Try to actually find something you want to find.
Yesterday I looked for MTH O gauge E6 locos and got a list of 11. Today when I do the same search, I got one MTH E6 and 50 other things (HO, N, not e6s) that I don't want to look at. I doubt very much that the 11 I saw yesterday have all sold.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, you are missing a lot.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Wow! This is horrifying! I sure hope they get it fixed so sellers can sleep tonight!


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

WOW!
I have figured it out but i still don't like it.
Go to the top left of the page,next to the EBAY, it says shop by category
By clicking through that you can chose the scale
This is what amounts to "make work'
In order to justify the continued employment of the programmers, if that's the right term, they have to do something to appear like they have improved something.
A analogy would be like Fender guitar company touting this years crop of Telecasters are like none ever before.
Theres only so many things you can do to a guitar before its no longer a guitar and over the 60 plus years that model has been around it been done likely several times over


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

RIGHT!! More work to find the same result. I got what I wanted last week in TWO clicks. Now it's many more and I do not trust I am getting all the results I did before. thanks


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Might be a good time to take my purchases to here
Not the best of selection or amount of listings but everyone has to start somewhere 
Im not a fan of all the extra clicking either








Model Train Depo - Model Train Depo


A Marketplace to BUY and SELL Model Trains ZERO Sellers FEE Powered by - Model Train Depo




modeltraindepo.com


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

The analyst in me had to poke around to prove to myself if it's just me or them.
I went to a sellers listing of an O scale item that I had bought from before. I knew he had a few items listed I was interested in. On his current listing, clicked on link 'see other items' and then 'railroads and trains' tab left side. I got a short list of items, many less than I knew were listed.....and very few O items, none of the items I was watching. As soon, and if, they catch this glitch...they will fix....as it will affect sales.


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep, in the Ebay Sellers community, they are discussing, some with Ebay, many changes that went into effect today. My sales were great last week but dropped off the radar completely today. Thanks Ebay. Oh, and the glitches are not just related to categories. I can't answer customers questions. I get a error notice. Sheesh


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Dale.....I have been retired for 15+ years.....but my only job was computer analyst of some type for over 30 years. I did a lot of internal customer to IT Dept interface.....so I am still super sensitive to methodology changes. Wife hates it....other may too!!! But I figured something was up.


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

AMCDave said:


> Thanks Dale.....I have been retired for 15+ years.....but my only job was computer analyst of some type for over 30 years. I did a lot of internal customer to IT Dept interface.....so I am still super sensitive to methodology changes. Wife hates it....other may too!!! But I figured something was up.


Thank you. All of you. I can come here and confirm what I suspected. Ebay screwing up my sales again. They always have to be messing with something.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> seems pretty simple to me.
> Am I missing something?
> View attachment 568539


That’s what my screen looks like too….works fine for me….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Spruslayer said:


> WOW!
> I have figured it out but i still don't like it.
> Go to the top left of the page,next to the EBAY, it says shop by category
> By clicking through that you can chose the scale
> ...


That only gets me here. However, I have to shop by category, I used to just be able to browse the O-gauge listings for anything listed!
I don't want to shop by category or brand, I just want to see the O-gauge listings! Many times people put stuff in the wrong category, that's where some of the real eBay bargains are! Let's face it, eBay screwed the pooch here!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Just type " O Guage" or "O scale" in the search. Seems to work for me, been searching that way for N and HO for a while now. Maybe I'm missing something?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

vette-kid said:


> Just type " O Guage" or "O scale" in the search. Seems to work for me, been searching that way for N and HO for a while now. Maybe I'm missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Maybe you are.  When I do that, I get this mix of stuff. Note the HO, N, S, On3, On30...


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Spruslayer said:


> Might be a good time to take my purchases to here
> Not the best of selection or amount of listings but everyone has to start somewhere
> Im not a fan of all the extra clicking either
> 
> ...


Yes sir, we all do have to start some where and I appreciate you even mentioning Model Train Depo! We are starting to pick up steam @ MTD and need all the momentum we can get to make the steep grades.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Another cool thing about Model Train Depo is that I am small enough still that I can listen to what the sellers need and can customize and create categories, clickable and checkmark options in listings, start and end times/ dates. Other payment options like old school money orders and checks, manual auctions, best offers, etc... Currently there is also a free to buy and sell classified ads category with open communication between users and no paypal account required. Many options for a creative seller who could really have fun there and may eventually sell an item....lol


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

John, so just click the “O” box then….


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

Still can't reply to a customers question. Irritating. EDIT: I did some email searches and found the customer has bought from me before, back when you still could get their email address. I responded to his email.....hope it's still good. Its from 2013. lol


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

It looks like they "fixed" it. Doesn't work as well as it did, but at least you can get there from here.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

The hot link at the top of the listing was back this morning. But agree the way you access stuff is still screwy. One of my best buddies that uses ebay a lot called me today thinking his PC was messed up as he could not find stuff like he did.....so it ain't just us.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Well....I do my mornig check of ebay and it is worse than it was. Now it says, if I use ebay suggested work around, that 'O scale trains' is no longer valid. I'm done even trying to look....this is more like work and in place of two clicks to get all my info it takes many and then results are not valid. I'll wait until sales tank and they fix it.
Here is what ebay said to do.......go to this page, click on 'O scale'








When you do this.....what do you get???








I feel this is symptomatic of this entire country right now. If it worked before, 'FIX' it.....and make sure it goes in the toilet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my current link to cruise through the O-gauge listings.



https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_oaa=1&_dcat=180250&_fsrp=1&rt=nc&_from=R40&_ipg=200&Gauge=O%7CO%252D27%7C!&_dmd=1&_nkw=o+scale&_sacat=19145&_sop=1


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks John....that seems to work OK.....I don't trust it as much as I did before....but that's fine. SO much more hassle than the old '2 clicks' and I had what I wanted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It took me a couple tries to get a link that worked.


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

My sales have picked back up again, thankfully. I have a bunch of editing work to do as they scattered my part categories to the wind. I was never able to respond to that customer who asked a question, and now that part sold to someone else. Sorry bud, i tried. Hopefully he knows it wasnt me.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess you wouldn’t want to click more then you have to…..it’s so exhausting, after all….


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

After 30+ years in the computer field knowing how things CAN be....yes it is. My job as a Sr Analyst I had to find the BEST way to do things. If 8,000 employees have to use 20 seconds to get data they need to do their job BUT with proper coding it can be done in 5 seconds.....which one would you prefer for your business. My frustration with ebay is they 'fix' things that do not need to be fixed.....but Program and DBA people, to show how hard they are working, do this all the time. IKNOW these changes were ;FOR THE SAKE OF CHANGE' Sorry if my frustration with ebay was above your technical understanding of the issue.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Understand this…..this is a hobby, not a business…..patience, Grasshopper…..


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

EXACTLY!!!! The reason I shutdown my business account on ebay 5 years ago. When I started in 1998 I could make a decent living on ebay sales. ebay has altered it's origin. Seems after about 2010 the new owners tried everything they could to make ebay less and less useful to small sellers and individuals. They wanted to become a hub for big commercial sellers and could care less about small garage based biz. Their tech department has gone the way of most tech depts. Not much to innovate so 'lets change something'. 
The company I worked for innovated on the software and hardware level. Toward the end of my career, after we merged twice, innovation changed to 'lets change things' mind set. 
Now ebay just feeds my hobby, which I enjoy. And the fact they are making it hard to use is a good thing.....I NEED nothing.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, there you go then….


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

The bottom line is that Evilbay has broken a good working system !!!!!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

If only there were other seller options to this ebay madness.......


----------



## scottmac99 (Dec 3, 2019)

It's worse than all the above. If I specify (as a potential buyer) that I only want to look at items that are located in Australia (which is where I am), ebay tells me that's what it's going to do then just ignores me and spits out a whole lot of USA listings. And once postage from USA to AU is applied, the price is literally *doubled* . It's madness. A bit like Windows introducing a new 'feature' but much worse. Or a bit like when you search for something on google, the sites that pay to be listed first appear, you click on a link that says where you can get it and wind up on a page that says the item you want is out of stock. Amazon is really bad at doing this. It verges on clickbaiting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The prices right now on eBay are almost universally so absurd that I don't really care that the search doesn't work.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I JUST went in on my laptop. I clicked on O on the left after navigation and received a pop up stating something went wrong and they are trying to fix it. No ebay searches for me for awhile.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I've gotten that several times, then I get different results. 

My recent search: https://www.ebay.com/b/Railroads-Trains/262301?Gauge=O|O%2D27|!&mag=1&rt=nc&_sop=1

Yields a ton of hits, ten times what it did yesterday! I have no idea what they're doing over there on eBay, but it's pretty lame!


----------



## scottmac99 (Dec 3, 2019)

Now this is interesting. I've just tried searching for both O scale and Available/located in Australia, and both these functionalities seem to work as they should. BUT I was using the ebay app on my phone (Android).


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

So I try and search as ebay said would wok.........
Note the search field 'O scale lfat car' 
What I got was everything BUT O scale. 










JOHN, I agree on prices.....seems stuff has gone up a good bit. Per supply and demand....the opposite should be true.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Just went in on laptop and can not get to O only. I am sure a person can, but as we all know, in the old business model it was pretty quick, then I would scale it down to what I wanted - MTH, Atlas, so on to eliminate the MARX stuff, etc. If I can't even get to O how can I get to what I look at? Dealers have to be upset. I would think sales and hits would plummet.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Another flaw I have found in this* 'great update' *ebay has performed. Under the old system when I looked at an item there would be some 'you may be interested in' listings toward the bottom. I have found items like that that I ended up buying. Today when I look at a O scale item.....the 'you may be interested' items are HO and N scale......thus I have no interest. This is very typical of many companies today......self destruction without know how it happened......IE Sears and K-mart......two GIANTS of retail that could not understand how they killed themselves.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

This just in...Model Train Depo now is offering ZERO sellers FEE! Zero to list and Now ZERO to sell. Only pay the Paypal fee of 3.49%...MTD gets Nothing! 
Just around 10% cheaper to sell on MTD than ebay...but no big, its just Money!


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

I have been done with ebay so I may try!


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

Model Train Depo said:


> This just in...Model Train Depo now is offering ZERO sellers FEE! Zero to list and Now ZERO to sell. Only pay the Paypal fee of 3.49%...MTD gets Nothing!
> Just around 10% cheaper to sell on MTD than ebay...but no big, its just Money!


Thanks. I'll check it out. I have my own website, but sales there are very slow. Even though many prices are cheaper there, I think it's hard for folks to trust new websites these days. Ebay is frustrating, but still the best eyeballs on my product.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

can you share your site?? thx


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

AMCDave said:


> can you share your site?? thx


Me? Resinpartz.com with a Z.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

DalesParts said:


> Thanks. I'll check it out. I have my own website, but sales there are very slow. Even though many prices are cheaper there, I think it's hard for folks to trust new websites these days. Ebay is frustrating, but still the best eyeballs on my product.


Yes, gaining the trust is very hard but buyers should not hesitate as every purchase is protected and covered by paypal. We have had quite a few transactions thus far and Zero issues. I watch google analytics and we get pretty good traffic so far but not alot of buyers yet. Every seller on MTD is a trusted ebay seller with 100% feedback on ebuy. With Christmas coming up and retail supply chain issues, things will get busy/interesting in our hobby soon either way.


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

Model Train Depo said:


> Yes, gaining the trust is very hard but buyers should not hesitate as every purchase is protected and covered by paypal. We have had quite a few transactions thus far and Zero issues. I watch google analytics and we get pretty good traffic so far but not alot of buyers yet. Every seller on MTD is a trusted ebay seller with 100% feedback on ebuy. With Christmas coming up and retail supply chain issues, things will get busy/interesting in our hobby soon either way.


 Yes, you have paypal protection on my site as well. I will be listing some things at MTD, for sure. Thanks


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

DalesParts said:


> Me? Resinpartz.com with a Z.


Very nice Resin parts you have on your site Dale! So much cleaner than 3D printed items. Very Nice!!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

DalesParts said:


> Yes, you have paypal protection on my site as well. I will be listing some things at MTD, for sure. Thanks


Nice! Hope to see you on MTD selling. PS...you can put a link to your website on your listings!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I *just now* went to Ebay and entered: "HO Steam Locomotives" and ton of nothing but HO steam appeared...I then entered: "O scale Steam Locos" and tons of O steam appeared...And just to be really safe I entered "HO DCC/Sound Steam" and still no problem ! Same for diesels !
Nothing, at least using my HP Chromebook, has changed since the first time I did that years ago...
Don't know what the prob is that so many of you are reporting...Quite odd indeed....
Is it possible it's due to the computer you're on (only thing I can think of) ?.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, there are work arounds. The problem with the searches you entered is they work....but not 100%. I did a search that SHOULD have included an item that was on my watch list. The search missed this item.....how many other items is it missing??? Also in the past the other items displayed at the bottom of a O scale item would be O scale items. Now most of the items are HO.....so even if working a designed, which I am sure it is, it is not working as well as it should. IMHO retired Sr Analyst for top 5 bank. I am glad it is working for you. IT's not for me on any platform.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I have found that my Ebay has returned to the old category's/filters.
I'm beginning to wonder if this is somehow related to the new and "improved" windows 11
when that drops soon.
In the last windows update i had for my laptop i received the message the this computer will not be able to run windows 11 without some kind of tinkering which i have no patience or the knowledge how to do so ill be buying a new laptop soon.
Those microsoft fellow's know how to sell some computers.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been noticing over the past few years that I'll frequently do a search, click an item, and get that "We searched everywhere" page. You would think that if the item was pulled by the seller it would no longer show up in the search, but no, refreshing the search page hours or days later still shows the same item, still unable to reach the page. But if you dig around with other searches long enough you'll come to the same listing by the same seller, and THAT link works. It's almost like they're TRYING to make certain sellers lose out on business.

Speaking of tanking a business... back in the 90's I worked for a computer company selling desktop computers. The owners decided to sell it off to GM, who claimed they wanted to get into the business. OK, sounds promising? Oh no... the first thing they did was say we couldn't sell to individuals any more, they wanted the sales team to focus only on big business sales. Well there goes 50% of our sales. The next quarter comes around and what's this? We only made half as much profit? Guess we better start cutting back on employees! Next quarter rolls around and wow, profits are down yet again??? It's almost like fewer employees produce fewer computers! Well let's that lay off more employees, that will surely fix the problem...

In less than a year they took a company with incredible employee morale, unlimited overtime and great benefits, pulling in over $40m of pure profit a year, and they bankrupt it. Last I heard they had gotten completely out of the computer business and were reselling routers. This seems to be a common thing though, you can take a highly successful business and turn it over to some idiot who thinks their business degree means they know more than everyone else -- they make huge changes without knowing the first thing about the company and then blame everyone else for the sudden failure.

Ebay is doing a bit better than that, but I feel like any online business that revolves around efforts to intentionally make sure your customers are unable to contact you, and who generally won't even respond to complaints about the website not working (like when I made a purchase, the seller stopped responding, and when I contested the sale ebay told me for a month that they would step in within two days... but never did. I had to get my money back through paypal), then you are destined to eventually fail after driving off all your customers.

Whew! Didn't mean to write a book!


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

Model Train Depo said:


> Very nice Resin parts you have on your site Dale! So much cleaner than 3D printed items. Very Nice!!


Most 3d printers are too slow. I can cast much faster, and there isnt the learning curve I'd definitely deal with on a printer. I'd still like to get one one day though.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I messaged Brads Trains about the issue. Maybe if eBay hears from its dealers they will give a hoot.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Model Train Depo said:


> If only there were other seller options to this ebay madness.......


How about Mercari??


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Or How about Model Train Depo!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

DalesParts said:


> Most 3d printers are too slow. I can cast much faster, and there isnt the learning curve I'd definitely deal with on a printer. I'd still like to get one one day though.


Use the 3d printer to create the prototype and the make a mold with it and cast the rest. Opens up a world of options in what you can make!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Now that everyone has settled down and ebay is somewhat functional, Model Train Depo is doing great and always welcomes new buyers and sellers! Stop by today before the HO PRR collection is completely sold off. You Don't have to play eBay anymore....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Except when Model Train Depot doesn’t have the railroad I want….


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Except when Model Train Depot doesn’t have the railroad I want….


Yah, thats for sure!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Addressed to Model Train Depo, and not meant in a mean spirit: *I've spent a fair amount on Ebay lately (although peanuts compared to other scales). And what did I buy? Maybe 12 boxcars of a certain era that might plausibly been seen in Seattle,WA. All were limited-run Atlas or MTH sold thru dealers like MB Klein in the last 5 years. Where do they come from? It appears they come from things like hobby shop liquidations, sales of private collections, and estate sales then sold on Ebay by professional pickers. It's not the kind of "peer-to-peer" commerce you suggest your Model Train Depot would be.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

GNfan said:


> *Addressed to Model Train Depo, and not meant in a mean spirit: *I've spent a fair amount on Ebay lately (although peanuts compared to other scales). And what did I buy? Maybe 12 boxcars of a certain era that might plausibly been seen in Seattle,WA. All were limited-run Atlas or MTH sold thru dealers like MB Klein in the last 5 years. Where do they come from? It appears they come from things like hobby shop liquidations, sales of private collections, and estate sales then sold on Ebay by professional pickers. It's not the kind of "peer-to-peer" commerce you suggest your Model Train Depot would be.


Hey GN, thanks for reaching out and no mean spirit detected! I too have bought a few items on the ole ebay, being active with them since 2001 and literally exchanging 100s of thousands of coins on the precious site, both buying and selling model trains and many other items as well. I too purchase lots and collections, with my most recent from a Dr. in PA with 344 upper quality items, some of which are listed on the website. I am not sure what you mean by the peer to peer reference. There really are no rules for buying or selling, or set format, it is FREE and open to all. Peer to peer, sure. Buy it now, you betcha, make an offer, for sure, items ends 35th of Septober, heck yah!..no rules boss. I can create any category at any time for any seller, custom checkboxes, closing dates..etc. MTD even has free Classified ads. The selling possibilities are endless. You can post a "Wanted" or "Looking for" even Captain. Oh Yah, you can do that on ebay too, right?
So sure, you can call it peer to peer or whatever you please boss because Its All Good at Model Train Depo!!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*I used the tech expression "peer-to-peer" to mean a transaction between two humans.*. But a lot of E-commerce today is not, and I don't mean the middleman like Ebay or the even the taxman. I mean the seller is a business, and in this case I mean "professional liquidators" of estates, retail bankruptcies, and such who may sell all kinds of things (other hobbies, games, toys, etc). Maybe some people see people like this as vultures hastening the end of the LHS. But those are the type of seller I think most likely to have what I want; and I need to look where they are. I don't think a trains-only site can generate enough traffic for these businesses to bother. Of course, I could be wrong- I often am..


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification on P2P. Maybe you have made several good points in your comments and how MTD is not for you...kool, I get that but you and no one else knows what my personal goals were/are on developing or even having the sack to attempt this project. Have you considered that by me selling a few of my high dollar items on my site, I am already ahead by saving 14 percent ebay fees per transaction and I get paid instantly again. Selling just a few items a week validates and the profit margin from my original purchase covers my monthly website fees. Having/allowing others to list and sell on my site is just a kicker and draws more attention to the overall package. Win, win again!


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

For those of you being affected by this (sellers) you really should DEMAND compensation they take too much off the top anyways from yall.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck with that….it’s ebay’s game, so if you want to play, you will pay…..


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Someone is always trying to reinvent the wheel. Don't they get it ? Gravity sucks. Anything round will roll down hill on it's own. So basically, the wheel invited itself.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Madman said:


> Someone is always trying to reinvent the wheel. Don't they get it ? Gravity sucks. Anything round will roll down hill on it's own. So basically, the wheel invited itself.


Wow....so true!


----------

